# [SOLVED] blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

When i am playing Warcraft 3 sometimes it comes up with the "blue screen of death" and i have to restart my computer everytime and its very annoying since i can rarely finish a game. Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I tried to search up the STOP error message on the microsoft knowledge base but it doesnt come up with anything.


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

you need more memory. that will get rid of the blue screen of death but may not fix the whole problem. I had this problem with my guildwars account so i spent $90 on more memory and the blue screen went away but then my graphics card wasnt good enouph so it started freezing so make sure you have good specs before upgrading, it may be better to just buy a new computer


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

i got a friends cd to install warcraft because my one was downloaded off the net and there seems to be no problem at the moment.ill try get a new pc if it continues.


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

i keep getting the blue screen even if i moved the game to a bigger drive though i think i get a different stop error thing since installing with real cd into a bigger drive. this time it says RtkHDAud.sys and kmixer.sys


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

sounds like you may need to update some drivers.


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

i tried to update some drivers but everest doesnt really help that much..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

what kind of computer do you have?i can help locate some new drivers.


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

if u mean model i have an acer aspire t620


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

here is a link to acer's website downloads for drivers.

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_t620.html


----------



## Mozo (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

found solution on other forums.i had to reinstall audio driver and update it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: blue screen of death Moved from Windows XP)*

glad ya got it fixed.i told ya drivers lol.:wave:


----------

